# Swapping NZ to UK drivers licence - when does residency start?



## daflondon (Jul 11, 2009)

I hold dual NZ/UK passports. Moved to UK a while back and want to swap my NZ licence to a UK one and I don't want the hassle of sitting the test.
I know that you can drive on a NZ licence for 12 months and can apply for a UK licence within 12 months of coming to live in UK. So my question is about how the date on which you came to live in UK is determined?
I'd like to use the date of my last entry to UK from NZ but wonder what sort of checks might be done on how long I've been in the UK.
Anyone got ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

daflondon said:


> I hold dual NZ/UK passports. Moved to UK a while back and want to swap my NZ licence to a UK one and I don't want the hassle of sitting the test.
> I know that you can drive on a NZ licence for 12 months and can apply for a UK licence within 12 months of coming to live in UK. So my question is about how the date on which you came to live in UK is determined?
> I'd like to use the date of my last entry to UK from NZ but wonder what sort of checks might be done on how long I've been in the UK.
> Anyone got ideas/suggestions?


Unlike most other European countries there is no registration of residence upon coming to live or stay in the UK. Thus, for example, when you take a practical (road) test you self-certify that you have lived in the UK for six months or more (a EU requirement in order to hinder the unlawful accumulation of multiple licences from different EU countries). In principle, your date of arrival for purposes of the 12-month period is the date you took up your current status. But since you can leave for up to two years and then reclaim "settled" status there has to be a common-sense interpretation applied. I do know that residence in one (usually exempt) status such as student, tourist, diplomat or visiting forces does not count. 

As the DVLA will ask to see your passport in order to verify your identity when issuing a licence (provisional or full) they will get to see any stamps in your passport. Unless, perhaps, you have recently renewed it.


----------

